# Allow me to introduce JJ



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Allow me to introduce the newest member of the family, JJ.

My girlfriend and I picked JJ up just about 2 weeks ago, and we couldn't be anymore in love with the little guy. He's been the focus of our attention day-and-night these past 2 weeks and we can't wait to spend many more years with him as he grows with us.

I'm big into photography, so you'll be seeing a lot of JJ over the months and years to come. Enjoy.

For your reference; these photos were taken with my point-and-shoot, a Nikon Coolpix S610. Great little camera for the buck.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ohh, that sleepy puppy face is about the cutest image in the entire world. He's a sweetie!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

What a cute little guy!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awww... so very cute.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cute, love the ones of him in the crate sleeping on his blue stuffy. We will need to see LOTs of JJ!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my, what an adorable pup little JJ is, congratulations. Love the pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Aww, I just love the pictures. Congrats on your new little baby. Looks like he is spoiled already.


----------



## missingbelle (Aug 1, 2011)

He's adorable! Enjoy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, he is so cute. Just enjoy.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Absolutely adorable pupster!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

omg JJ is the cutest little pupster!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jj*

Your JJ is SO ADORABLE!!!

Be sure to cut off the little black elastic thing on his light green toy-just so he doesn't swallow it!!


----------

